# Nationals video



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Well, here is the breakdown as I saw it. LOL I had a really good time with my dog. He is getting old, and slowing down a bunch. We worked some things differently this time, which worked out better I think. There is nothing so frustrating as seeing the dog work in training and is doing real well overall, and then go out and ****, there he goes again.

This time, my decoys were super busy, and wtf are the odds of this dog ever passing ? He looked really good last year before Nationals, and then went out and looked like he had never seen half that shit ever. So, with Drake being completely out of the picture due to business (new product) I decided that we would work on a few things and just call it a day. We had the seminar a few weeks back, and quite honestly, the dog will either do it or not. So I only bugged Kevin a few days this time. Buko has decided that the flee should be ended with an out down on the whistle. I had my finger on the transmitter, but nothing was happening, so I look down to see that for whatever reason, the collar has a charge, but, not the receiver.

Ok, that sucked. 

Call offs. I know I need "X" amount of them to even think about getting it, but if I do that, then I can call him off in the air, he will turn his head, or bank off the decoy. Unfortunately I need to use the collar, as he botched it last trial, and that requires some reminding. Most of the time, just having the collar on is enough, but he was all excited, and David is pretty fast, and Lisa's field is REALLY big.............. so he blew me off and took the decoy down. Both times, both trials in one day.

So with my dead receiver, and only one decoy I just didn't bother. Kevin has to work the next day, and Buko really needs to do about ten call offs and ten flees a session to really get what I want. I need that extra, as either my depth perception is shit, reaction time is shit, or both occur on the call off.

This year, I blew the whistle to late, and opened up a nice fat can of worms for myself. LOL

Going back to the OB, I needed three tries to get him to stand, something that he did ALL STINKING WEEK LONG in training, then, when the deputy judge said stand, I said stand, and of course the command is brace. Nice one Jeff.

Send away was tough, I am not really sure if anyone got it, I know I did not, but I got the little wood, so **** a send away. : )

He decided the broadjump was his friend again, and ok, sure buddy, no idea what Buko's deal was last year. If you watch it, you can see that he does it pretty easy, even ****ing around.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=41dWb5jx_0w


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

nice work Jeff. 

I noticed he did not lick his lips before the wall.  j/k


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Good to see video! It's also good that you can critique where you made mistakes, rather than "blame it on the dog". 
Is this all the video you got?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Make no mistake, I blame it on the dog all the time. People who think that a dog just does what he is trained to do show themselves for fools.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Not quite what I meant - you said something in the lines of "the deputy judge said stand, so I said stand, and the command is brace..."

You owned your own goof up - and blamed the rest of it on the dog. 

by the way - I thought your hair was gray, looks blonde in that video...is it? I don't want to start picking on you for that if I'm wrong  Oh and how tall is Buko? You look like, and I'll quote Boondock Saints here "a huge friggin guy" so that dog has to be good sized?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

You really need to train a dog and go out and trial. HA HA Owning up to a goof is something that I have done on this forum many many times. Maybe you just don't read my posts ? ? ? ?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

It was a good time at Nationals. You cannot see it in the video, but Jason had me laughing pretty good. David did a really great job with his acting on the defense of handler. 

Marki did a good job putting on the Nationals, and Dave Kroyer was a really good deputy judge. That is a position that never seems to get enough thanks to me. Without a good deputy judge, it gets weird. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BOE85VVPePM


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

I remember you mentioning how frustrated you were last year when you couldnt get the little wood in training. I am glad you finally pulled it out and got the little wood.


----------



## Wade Morrell (Jan 5, 2009)

Congrats on a good performance...=D>


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Good job Jeff....you showed up and ya'll did your best. Thats a big deal in and of itself to me.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> You really need to train a dog and go out and trial. HA HA Owning up to a goof is something that I have done on this forum many many times. Maybe you just don't read my posts ? ? ? ?


Never said you didn't Jeff - whole point was to say at least you can point out your own mistakes as well, rather than saying "dog ****ed me". 

Don't get your panties in a twist, it was a compliment.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I don't wear panties, I was giving you shit. Don't YOU get your panties in a wad.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I don't wear panties...


You might carry some around just for getting them in a twist; how would we know?


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I don't wear panties, I was giving you shit. Don't YOU get your panties in a wad.


At least they aren't granny panties


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

_"He decided the broadjump was his friend again .... you can see that he does it pretty easy"_

Effortless!


Throughout, one thing keeps standing out: He's havin' a good time. 8) :lol:


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Like I said in the original post, I train way to hard if left unchecked. I have washed a lot of dogs over the years because they didn't have what it took to work like that. 

This year, I HAD to take it easy, and was going to anyway. LOL If you knew how sore he was going into this trial, you would know what a warrior this dog really is. He took Kevin down on a call off he decided not to do, and didn't show shit until later that night. I have no idea what he did to himself. He is a little sore now, but of course, yesterday he was off chasing Soda PoP all over **** and back like an idiot. 

I have had panties in my pocket many many times over the years. Used to collect them. Why else would you bartend in a night club ?? HA HA


----------



## Rina Rivamonte (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks for posting the videos Jeff, especially as 2 long ones. A lot easier to understand and get the gist of than a bunch of 2 minute ones.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Congrats Jeff Your dog is deserving of his title good he got it.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Congrats, I liked what I saw. I don't know much about that sport but I liked what I saw.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Buko needed 300 to pass, he got 260. I will be at Lisa's trial in June.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Buko needed 300 to pass, he got 260. I will be at Lisa's trial in June.


Oh damn


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

how old is Buko ? and why was he sore, injuries, ? sorry i have not kept up on all posts if it was mentioned,
things looked good to me , 
i really like the down side to the wall in that sport, wish it were like that in ring sport, I would be more inclined to teach it , then a jump right to the ground,,,


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Tammy St. Louis said:


> how old is Buko ? and why was he sore, injuries, ? sorry i have not kept up on all posts if it was mentioned,
> things looked good to me ,
> i really like the down side to the wall in that sport, wish it were like that in ring sport, I would be more inclined to teach it , then a jump right to the ground,,,


teach the dog to climb DOWN the wall...ramp or no ramp..


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

If the dog is not built right, then you have a problem. Esko flies off the pallisade no problems at all.

Buko decided in training to bite on the call off and it was a hard hit and he and Kevin went down. Buko would go out and work with legs missing. He has crashed and burned more times with decoys, smashed into the pallisade, and has always been a maniac. So, at almost 8 years, he is starting to pay for it. 

He is old enough that we bought him his own doggie bed. LOL


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

That sucks you didn't make it but it gives me a second chance to see Buko work in June . I had to leave early the last time .


----------



## Daniel Lybbert (Nov 23, 2010)

> i really like the down side to the wall in that sport, wish it were like that in ring sport, I would be more inclined to teach it , then a jump right to the ground,,,


Why is it that people want to make ring for wimps? is there a bad case of Pussitis going around.


----------



## Daniel Lybbert (Nov 23, 2010)

How have you been teaching the stopped? I kind of think that if you call the dog as he is going to bite (very close) you can catch them off guard and they dont bite and go by the decoy before they second guess you. A flee stopped is probably pretty tough though.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

A moving call off is tough. I should have called off earlier. I should have trained it, but I know the amount of reps I need and no one I work with is in that kind of shape, and are old. 

I get those kinds of reps, I can call him off in the air no problem. Didn't get that this time. : )


----------



## Troy Seaton (Sep 4, 2007)

Yo Jeff...Congrats on showing once again at the Nationals as well as sharing the footage with the board...stay safe. TS


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Thanks Troy ! ! ! ! !


----------



## jason farrish (Jul 18, 2008)

Jeff congrats on showing a very nice, very strong headed dog. I enjoyed your company and I really enjoyed working your dog.

You actually had an amazingly good score seeing as how you zerored the defense and the call off. So very close. Anyway it was good to see you again.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks for sharing the videos Jeff I was rooting for you guys!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Thanks Jason, but you left out the OG as well. LOL Another in a long series of 0's.


----------



## Jennifer Marshall (Dec 13, 2007)

Wow, wish I had been there. The stand instead of brace thing sounds like something I would do. Oh wait.. I have done it! Haha. I gave the send out command for the hurdle once, dog gave me a look like WTF?

That was a very interesting DOH scenario, how many dogs 0'd on that? Nice dramatic performance by Dave lol


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I don't know how many. I know the call off got everyone but Sandrene and she called off early, something I should have done as well.


----------



## Kara Fitzpatrick (Dec 2, 2009)

nice! congrats!


----------

